

U.S. Senate to investigate 'aggressive' online sales tactics - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2009/11/us_senate_to_investigate_aggressive_sales_tactics_on_the_internet.html?ana=from_rss

======
chris100
Now those companies are in serious trouble.

It looks like I wasn't the only one to be offended by the 17 pages of post-
purchase maze when ordering business cards on vistaprint. Those pages really
hide the one "next" button and do everything in their power to make you
accidentaly click on a myriad of junk offers.

Looks like Mike Arrington's crusade is gaining some friends and the US senate
is getting involved. I'm curious to know if there is a link. Does a tech
blogger have such influence? It looks like the senate stuff is based on older
investigation. Nonetheless, it's scammers' season and it's good for us.

